
Announcing .NET Core 3.0 Preview 7 - otherdave
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/announcing-net-core-3-0-preview-7/?WT.mc_id=dotnet-reddit-bramin
======
otherdave
Interesting quote:

> NET Core 3.0 Preview 7 is supported by Microsoft and can be used in
> production.

I'm not sure I've seen that before in other Preview releases. is that a new
thing? And is it common?

~~~
zadkey
Even if it works in production, I would expect that means it will have missing
or incomplete features.

